# What should I eat a few days before my colonoscopy?



## 21047

I'm having my first one done on 9/11 and I'm pretty nervous. The prep doesn't bother me one bit, I'm actually kinda excited in an odd way to clean myself out, but the whole procedure/being put under kinda freaks me out considering it's the first real medical test I've had.Anyway, I've read on here that you should eat light a few days before you do the prep. What foods would you recommend/advise against?


----------



## 19407

Hi Starlight! I just had my first colonoscopy this past Tuesday. It's my recommendation that you stop eating meat at least three days before your prep day. My doctor said no fruits or vegetables or beans for 48 hours before the procedure. I started that at 72 hours, just to be safe. I did eat applesauce, but that was my only fruit. I think I ate mostly yogurt and pasta for a couple of days and then did just liquids on prep day. I had apple juice, popcicles, boullion and Fresca. I did just fine and felt great the day after my colonoscopy. I hope you have a good experience, too!


----------



## 22299

Hi Starlight. I too am having a colonoscopy on 9/11 (great date huh?) It's my 3rd. I have had both ends of the spectrum (no pun intended). 1 GREAT colonoscopy-1 terrible one. I think the terrible one was the result of several things gone wrong. Unusual and hopefully won't happen again. I would eat light a few days before because whatever goes in MUST come out! You don't want to stuff yourself w/heavy food and then have to get it out again. I would start 2 days before. I eat light sandwiches, cereal, english muffin. Then of course you can only have the liquids (popsicles, gatorade, water, clear juices, jello, broth or boullion, sprite, gingerale, oj.) Make sure you drink gatorade or something similar to keep your electrolytes in check. I actually get very dehydrated and sick because I only weight 107 lbs. The prep is WAY too much for me so I tweak it. I think this time I'll start the gatorade the day before. Build up some resistance. I also saw someone on here mention the pedialite that babies drink when they have diarrea. It's a thought. Don't forget baby wipes and ointment. OUCH







Maybe we can "prep" together. When does yours start? I start sat 9/9. Have to eat last meal by 6 pm. Then at 8:00 drink 10 Oz. bottle of magnesium citrate. (I usually drink 2/3 of it). Then go to liquid diet. On Sun 9/10-liquid diet. Fleet phospo at noon and again at 5. Depending on how I am doing-I may skip the 2nd one. Then 4 dulcolax at 8 pm. Again, if things are going well and I feel pretty cleaned out, I only take 2. The thing that bothers me the most is not being able to eat. I LOVE to eat. Not alot. I am an all day nibbler. To not be able to do that drives me nuts. In the past I have not eaten anything at all while prepping. I don't really like any of the stuff they say you can have. This year tho I'll have to force myself. Not eating the liquids I can have just makes it worse. Luckily mine is at 8 a.m. on monday. So I don't have to go to registration. I do that from home on sunday. Hopefully by 9:30 on monday 9/11 I'll be walking out of there a happy camper! Why are you having yours? I have IBS, but mainly have to have them about every 3 years due to MAJOR colon cancer on mom's side. Couple uncle's died from it. My bro and mom have had part of their colon removed. Sis had precancerous polyps. So it will be part of my life forever!


----------



## 21047

I start my prep at 1pm sunday I believe. I have to take 4 pills and then I have to do the bottle of Myralax mixed with Gatorade. Unfortunately mine isn't until 11am so I'm going to have to sleep in late because I can't deal with not drinking ANYTHING. I constantly have a drink around me. I'm having mine because my mom had colon cancer at age 18 (rare I know), and I've had stomach issues forever. The doc just thinks it's IBS/hemmoroids but I'm just sick or worrying about everything all the time.


----------



## 22299

Hi Starlight. How are you doing? Getting ready for the big day? I'm having my c-scope monday also. I got all my supplies and drinks/treats etc. I actually have to start mine sat night! Then sunday. Wonder why you don't start your prep til Sunday? Although I am not drinking the myralax or golytley so maybe that's why. I'm supposed to stop eating at 6 sat night and drink magnesium citrate at 8. but I usually have something small again at 10 pm. I'd never make it all that way! I'll check in w/you as it gets closer!


----------

